# World Trade Center Tower of Lights?



## tomdooley62 (Sep 12, 2006)

I am sure just about everyone saw some type of show about the 5 year anniversary of the WTC devastation. I saw last night some shots of the "Tower of Lights" I believe they called them that was illuminating the sky where the towers once stood. They were amazing! What did they use to get this effect?

God Bless the families that lost loved ones in this act of terroisim and the fallen heroes of the fire and law enforcement families. 

Dave


----------



## Illum (Sep 12, 2006)

a lot of lumens....

:sigh: I had the privilege to visit it exactly 2 month before it fell...i think tower two, but the top was under construction....

 dont bring that subject up plz.

it wasnt an effect, they simply took advantage of the smog mass that rests above NYC, like shining an flashlight in fog, same concept


----------



## tomdooley62 (Sep 12, 2006)

Sorry if my post offended anyone......

Dave


----------



## Manzerick (Sep 12, 2006)

no offense taken here... you asked very respectful! 

I had the same questions when I saw it but didn't get around to starting the thread. 


God Bless those who passed on 9.11.01



tomdooley62 said:


> Sorry if my post offended anyone......
> 
> Dave


----------



## tomdooley62 (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you Manzerick..


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## tomdooley62 (Sep 12, 2006)

AMAZING!! and a fitting tribute!


----------



## Codeman (Sep 12, 2006)

Has anyone seen any photos of the lights at the Pentagon last night? I just caught a brief glimpse, but they had one light for each of the 184 victims at the Pentagon. Supposedly they were all white, but the shot I saw on FoxNews looked like it was a mix of red, white, & blue.


----------



## powernoodle (Sep 12, 2006)

If I ruled the world, thosed lights (shown in the pic above) would be the permanent memorial. I think its awesome.

peace


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 12, 2006)

It was likely a number of those megaspotlights on trailers that are used for car dealer/carnival/special events. I don't know of anything else that bright.


----------



## nitekayak (Sep 12, 2006)

Back in 2002, they used 88 7,000 Watt Space Cannon Ireos Pro VHT Searchlights. Two arrays of 44 searchlights were setup on two square platforms for a total of 88 lights. To power the lights, they used 4 700kVA transformers (2 per platform) to provide 800 amps at 220V to each platform. GE donated the 7,000 Watt Xenon Short Arc custom made lamps as well as providing the majority of the funds for the project.

The project was officially called the "Tribute in Light". I think they are probably still using the same equipment.


----------



## Ra (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi guyzz,

Do you mean this:






And...






And..






And..







Regards,

Ra.


----------



## pianoman (Sep 12, 2006)

If you do a search on yahoo or google of World Trade Center Tribute Lights, you'll get some great results....Unfortunately they only come out once a year...


----------



## yuandrew (Sep 15, 2006)

Found this pic on a google search. You can see the stage and the lights in the background.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 15, 2006)

This one is impressive too.


----------



## tebore (Sep 15, 2006)

Those are impressive, man with each drawing 7000Watts, I think NY would bankrupt if they ran it more than once a year just from powering it.


----------



## Codeman (Sep 15, 2006)

Codeman said:


> Has anyone seen any photos of the lights at the Pentagon last night? I just caught a brief glimpse, but they had one light for each of the 184 victims at the Pentagon. Supposedly they were all white, but the shot I saw on FoxNews looked like it was a mix of red, white, & blue.



I still haven't found any of this year's display at the Pentagon, but there are some good - no, great - pics for the Tribute in Light here and here. Be sure to check out #'s 9, 18, & 19, taken with low cloud cover. Talk about super-sized versions of a ceiling bounce test!


----------



## vic303 (Sep 15, 2006)

Wow! Those Tower of Light tribute pics are phenomenal! On the 2003 set, is that the moon thru light clouds in #8-9-10? I don't think it is the spotlights, 'cause it isn't directly in line with the beams of light.


----------



## Codeman (Sep 15, 2006)

vic303 said:


> Wow! Those Tower of Light tribute pics are phenomenal! On the 2003 set, is that the moon thru light clouds in #8-9-10? I don't think it is the spotlights, 'cause it isn't directly in line with the beams of light.



I'm pretty sure it's the moon. It looks like he changed lenses between shots, and the moon moved a bit during the time in between.

I just found these today, and they are the best I've seen.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 16, 2006)

Codeman, thanks for that link. What beautiful images...I really enjoyed looking at those, and thinking back about my best friend from High School who died in the Kanter Fitzgerald office on that day. 

I'm sure he would have loved this tribute rising up into the sky like that. Funny how raw 9/11 still is for me. I couldn't deal with watching any of the news items, TV shows, or 9/11 movies that have recently come out.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 16, 2006)

SpaceCannon article here...


----------



## ment (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi!
When the first "Tribute in light" was still shining I was flying from Washington to Stockholm, Sweden (yes I live in Sweden, pardon my English) and we happened to fly over New York and I can tell everyone who didn´t see this that it was truely amazing! The lights was seen from very far away, the captain told us when he saw it and it just after the takeoff. When we passed the lights we flew just outside manhattan so I could see everything perfectly from my window seat. Everyone on the plane was quiet while we passed by and I can promise that this artistic gesture made quite an impression on everybody.

Just like someone already mentioned there are many nice photos found by google images: Click here. 

There is also a very nice panorama found here: Click!


----------



## hogo (Sep 19, 2006)

Does anyone know how the total power of the 'Tribute in Light" stacks up against the Luxor hotel light?




One more thing, the individual lights in the Tribute in Light were each 7,000 watts. Check this out. 
http://www.spacecannon.it/Img_Prodotti/Img_Show/Ramses.htm


----------



## Ra (Sep 22, 2006)

Uhhhh,,,

A 50,000 watts Ramses as EDC....

not bad.. I'll start to collect some batteries.. (for a 0.00001 sec burntime???)

Ra.


----------

